# Best Shot Shampoo & Conditioner



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

As some of you know I go to a groomers forum also. I was reading on there how they just rave about Best Shot products. I didn`t relize how many groomers don`t brush out mats before bathing. Best Shot advertises no brushing before bath. So I tried it on my Yorkie. The top of his head and his beard always has mats after the bath. Well today I used the shampoo then conditioner. I used a soft slicker while I was drying him and bravo the mats come right out. From what I read using the product and then when you brush while blow drying the hair releases the mats. You can learn all sorts of tricks from that forum. I am going to bathe my maltese tonight, I will let you know how that goes.My yorkies and shih tzu it worked great. The Lemonaid shampoo is for yorkies,maltese. Single long hair coat silky and cottony.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Are you using just the shampoo or did you buy the whole 3 step solution? Let us know how well it works tonight.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Please post and let us know how you liked it for the Maltese. Gracie has _horrid hair_...it matts and knots for no reason at all no matter how much I comb her....drives me nuts. If this works, I would be willing to fork out the money to try it.

Cooper on the other hand is a dream. That boy never gets knots....his coat is gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I use this too and swear by it. I do buy the 3 step system because its cheaper that way, although I don't use the spray much. I don't care for the Lemonaide as much as the UltraWash, the condition is very watery but the results are great.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I hope it works for you. Coat Handler too claims that brushing isn't necessary before bathing so I tried is once. NEVER AGAIN!!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: What a mess I made of the coat. TOTAL DISASTER!

Cathy A


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

I used it on my malt and it did great. She had a few mats on her tail and ears . They brushed right out during drying . I did notice that you have to use a soft slicker . My pin brush from cc wouldn`t take out the matt, but with my cc soft slicker they were out in a few seconds. So I give Best Shots a thumbs up. I used the Lemonaide Shampoo and the Replenshing Conditioner. (my conditioner wasn`t watery) I did not buy the spray cause I have plenty of Ice on Ice. I always use the CC After Bath rinse. ( I love the smell of it)


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

Eqyss also said something like that on the instructions, it works!


----------



## sandyb (Jul 12, 2007)

> As some of you know I go to a groomers forum also. I was reading on there how they just rave about Best Shot products. I didn`t relize how many groomers don`t brush out mats before bathing. Best Shot advertises no brushing before bath. So I tried it on my Yorkie. The top of his head and his beard always has mats after the bath. Well today I used the shampoo then conditioner. I used a soft slicker while I was drying him and bravo the mats come right out. From what I read using the product and then when you brush while blow drying the hair releases the mats. You can learn all sorts of tricks from that forum. I am going to bathe my maltese tonight, I will let you know how that goes.My yorkies and shih tzu it worked great. The Lemonaid shampoo is for yorkies,maltese. Single long hair coat silky and cottony.[/B]


Where can I buy this product? Is it available at pet shops or if on line, please provide information....thanks


----------



## sandyb (Jul 12, 2007)

where can I purchase this product?


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

I bought mine online at www.bestshotpet.com


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I ordered the Lemonade shampoo and replenishing conditioner and received it Friday. I bathed Skippy,who has a cottony coat. I tried it on Skippy because he had a few small matts on his ears and belly. The matts came right out. I also used my small slicker brush while blow drying. I was very pleased and he smells so good. Ptarana, thanks so much for posting about this product. :grouphug:


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

Your welcome. I am so glad it worked for you. I love finding products that actually do what they claim to do. Sure does make it a lot easier for our babies.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Does it also whiten?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I used the Lemonaide Shampoo and Replenish conditioner. I thought i would be dissappointed because the shampoo didn't suds up much, for some reason i have it in my head the more suds the better. Turns out that i really do like it. :aktion033: Chloe's hair looks so shiny, i did have a little trouble getting mats out because i haven't gotten a slicker brush yet. It's so nice to finally find a product that works. I have spent quite a bit trying to find something for Chloe's fine hair. I did find the conditioner to be a tad watery.


----------

